# Growing the Herd! - Goat math strikes again!



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Mar 29, 2017)

Rosie's getting some company this weekend! I picked out two bottle baby Nubian doelings. They are pretty much the cutest things ever. I seriously can't wait to pick them up!


----------



## animalmom (Mar 29, 2017)

Goat math strikes again! BWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

Congrats on those cuties!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 29, 2017)

Congrats! they are a-doe-able!

I am also partial to the nubians lol


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank you, animalmom!



samssimonsays said:


> Congrats! they are a-doe-able!
> 
> I am also partial to the nubians lol



Right? Love those floppy ears. Especially the silver ones!   I'm over the moon!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 29, 2017)

Congrats! They sure are cute kids... BOTH species!


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Apr 3, 2017)

They're home! Meet Magnolia and Juniper! 




Maggie is a little stinker. Could tell from the moment I met her that I'd have my hands full. 



June is a little sweetheart. She is more laid back than her sister, but boy does she attack a milk bottle! She always finishes before her Maggie and then tried to steal hers too! 


Rosie is taking to them very well. Yesterday all three of them were running around as fast as they could and jumping and flipping. So funny. 

I am one happy goat momma!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 3, 2017)

Congrats! They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## animalmom (Apr 3, 2017)

So cute!  Love your shirt.


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Apr 17, 2017)

Exciting times! Maggie and June are growing up fast and stealing my heart a little more every minute. They are like little lap dogs and always want to be held or dotted on. <3

Rosie-girl is at day 150! She dropped about a week ago and has been carrying really low since. No signs of labor yet, but we're keeping a close eye on her. I can't wait to welcome a brand new life. (I hope the kid is a little less moody than momma, but you didn't hear that from me!)


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 17, 2017)

Congratulations on the new kids! They are beautiful! 

What breed of buck is Rosie bred to? Do you know? I'm sure she is glad to have some friends.


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Apr 17, 2017)

@Goatgirl47, both Rosie and the buck she was bred to are Alpines. Here's a picture of Rosie, just cause I think she's gorgeous! 




And yes, when she isn't grumpy about the little girls stealing the spotlight, she's secretly glad to have some company.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 18, 2017)

Awwwww, she is so pretty!  And we have an Alpine too!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 18, 2017)

Alpines. I have mini alpines. They're awesome! The babies are so cute too! 

Love your goat mom shirt, where did you find that? The crazy goat people must know!


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Apr 18, 2017)

@NH homesteader here's a link to the shirt! https://www.etsy.com/listing/258931885/goat-mom-long-sleeve-t-shirt-fun-crazy?ref=hp_rv


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks! I'm so getting one!


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Apr 19, 2017)

Still waiting! Day 152 now. Going a little crazy!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 19, 2017)

Last year my Alpine doe kidded on day 156. I think Alpines are known to kid a little later then most goats though.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 21, 2017)

Has Rosie had her kid(s) yet?


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Apr 21, 2017)

I have decided that Rosie isn't pregnant.  Rookie me misinterpreted some things. She didn't come back into estrus (noticeably, anyway) and she grew quite plump over the winter. But she has slimmed down in the last week and never developed an udder. I'm pretty upset about it. I was looking forward to baby goats for 5 months!


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Apr 21, 2017)

This is her from behind just now.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm sorry.  I am sure that is a huge disappointment. How old is Rosie?


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Apr 21, 2017)

She's two now, and this would have been her first freshening. She was in milk somehow last year when I got her, probably just her hormones being confused by all of the other does in milk around her. Doesn't look like I'm going to get that lucky this year. She's my only mature doe.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 21, 2017)

That has to be a huge let down... But there IS a silver lining to this cloud you know... It just so happens that we're right square in the middle of kidding season for most everyone, so there should be baby goats available for purchase.   It won't be the same as your girl delivering one for you, but it is possible to satisfy that "kid fix" you're looking for.


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Apr 22, 2017)

Seems like most people are always wanting to hold their does in milk real close, but I'm hoping I might come across one this year. I got into goats for the milk. Or at least that's what I told my parents. It was mostly for their cute little faces. But the milk too.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 22, 2017)

I am also milkless this year so I feel your pain. We'll both be thrilled next year after having to wait!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 22, 2017)

The next breed of goat you should get is a Lamancha. Then you'll have goats with big ears, medium sized ears and little ears.


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (May 9, 2017)

So, I got a call out of the blue today. The breeder I bought Rosie from and who bred her with his buck last fall had heard that she never kidded this year. He offered to come pick her up tomorrow evening and keep her for a couple weeks. I didn't think she'd come back into heat this year, but he thinks that this lingering cold weather and the presence of a buck will bring her back around. If this works, we'll have kids in October. Fingers crossed. (Although I simply don't know what I'm going to do without my girl for weeks! )


----------



## nstone630 (May 10, 2017)

I hope she comes back in heat and you can have some fall kids!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 11, 2017)

I hope she gets bred!


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (May 25, 2017)

I might have just committed to purchasing the prettiest nubian buckling I've ever seen! He'll be coming home in about three or four weeks. I am hoping to visit him again this weekend and snap a picture.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 25, 2017)

Eek! So happy for you and Nubians lol. Nuf said. Nubians.  but I am very sorry about your doe not taking. I know your let down. I had one of four take.


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Jul 15, 2017)

Enjoy some pictures of Cypress! He's finally home! Cy is very loving toward people but a little wary of the other goats. I think he'll be feeling more at home in a day or two though.


----------



## animalmom (Jul 16, 2017)

Handsome young fellow you got there!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 16, 2017)

He is so handsome! Congratulations!



Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers said:


> So, I got a call out of the blue today. The breeder I bought Rosie from and who bred her with his buck last fall had heard that she never kidded this year. He offered to come pick her up tomorrow evening and keep her for a couple weeks. I didn't think she'd come back into heat this year, but he thinks that this lingering cold weather and the presence of a buck will bring her back around. If this works, we'll have kids in October. Fingers crossed. (Although I simply don't know what I'm going to do without my girl for weeks! )



Just wondering if you did have Rosie go to the breeder's place? If she took she should be around two months along. Is she looking rounder?


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Jul 17, 2017)

@Goatgirl47, the breeder told me right away when he returned her that he never saw her come in to heat, so I'm quite sure she isn't pregnant. There are certainly no signs of it I can see. I'll still be watching to be on the safe side, but I'm thinking we're going. To have to wait until next spring for any babies.


----------

